# I've finally found it!



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

Some years ago, I heard the Five Browns perform a song as an encore, and I've always wondered what it was. Today, browsing through You tube, I saw a poor comedy routine PERFORMING THE PIECE!!!! It was captioned, and low and behold, I have found it- Khachaturian's Sabre Danse!

Made me quite happy


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

happy times when a quest is successful!

dj


----------



## shorteybear (Dec 17, 2007)

I love Khachaturyan's Sabre Dance!!! Do you know if its a thing in itself or from some bigger work? (which is what I think it is)


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Shorteybear

The Sabre Dance comes from Khachaturyan's ballet called Gayane

Hope that helps


Margaret


----------

